
Minds Destroyed by the Internet - woodandsteel
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/minds-destroyed-by-internet/
======
bctnry
The "next generation" is always destroyed for there's something out there just
for destroying them. In the modern era it's the Twitter/Instagram/TikTok/you-
name-it. Before these it's video games. Before video games it's the TV. before
the TV it's rock music. Before rock music it's the pesty comic books. It's not
that the concern from the so-called "older generation" is totally irrational,
it's the case that we have to come up with new strategies to deal with the bad
influence the "new things" have, if they ever have any; it's our very own
responsibility.

------
cheeseAndWhine
Sorry, but this smells like bullshit.

First, the anonymous email is from someone unwilling to go on the record.

Second, they won't even say what classes they experience a 95% failure rate
in. Nor do we know what school. These details really count. A community
college is not an ivy league medical university with an interdisciplinary STEM
curriculum and SEAS programs.

Third, the professor is sort of complaining that the students are basically
all behaving as ADHD cases, but it's just a quick email rant, so there's
probably more going on...

It could be hundreds of little things affecting why this one professor is
stuck in the doldrums of a really bad group of students. Are there lots of
meat head athletes trying to coast on sport scholarships and float through his
department? Lots of schools accept mediocre drop outs.

I don't doubt that recent batches of students suffer from severe lack of focus
and motivation. It's probably all too true that technology has produced some
detrimental cultural shifts that leave students drifting even more aimlessly
than ever before, but this complaint lacks meat.

There's nothing to back up this guy's complaints. It's just an hastily written
email venting frustration.

How do we prove true facts that validate it?

